# Turkeys! (Winning DELIVERY offers on Thanksgiving)



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lets share hilarious Thanksgiving pings! I’ll get the ball rolling with this lovely offer, making its THIRD appearance on my Trip Radar. Prior to that it appeared in my direct offers.








Good luck getting this one delivered.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Turkey Day Eve I had a 30 mile trip radar for $17. But you've got that beat.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Here's a holiday no tipper a-hole hungry for McDonald's. Not getting it from me!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Here's a holiday no tipper a-hole hungry for McDonald's. Not getting it from me!
> View attachment 686572


I’ll see your McDonalds








and raise you a lunch spot








AND a couple of Wawa!
















I wonder if these tightwads realize the amount of Karma heading their way. Someone’s getting the runs later tonight. 😂


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

FL_Steve said:


> Here's a holiday no tipper a-hole hungry for McDonald's. Not getting it from me!
> View attachment 686572


Steve you really ought to go work for a reputable company like Mears or Satan.

Mears sets you up to succeed driving, you can work as little as one night a month? Set your own schedule and that’s it. Last night I worked I had $300 in gross revenue on $115 in expenses (plus 60 miles driving my own car but I live in mt Dora so I’d have to drive a ton of miles to get to the busy part of town anyway.)

Satan is another one I’d pick over Uber. Thanks to centuries of bad PR he tends to actually have to pay fare wages, usually a little higher than industry standard.

I have a Bird Person friend who forks for Satan in the legal department writing contracts. He’s learning a lot about contract law and suprisingly insurance law.

truthfully Uber is the worst… like literally the worst. And with the up front pay cuts it’s gotten worse-er.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I thought noone bute and @Ms. Mercenary were working today!
Well, welcome to the team everyone.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m working today too… so far a decent day. Expect it to die off soon though as everyone starts closing…


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Lets share hilarious Thanksgiving pings! I’ll get the ball rolling with this lovely offer, making its THIRD appearance on my Trip Radar. Prior to that it appeared in my direct offers.
> View attachment 686562
> 
> Good luck getting this one delivered.


Didn't take a screenshot of it.
$12 & change, for a 32 mile IHOP delivery.
EFFFF U, Dara!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FL_Steve said:


> Here's a holiday no tipper a-hole hungry for McDonald's. Not getting it from me!
> View attachment 686572


Probably going to the 'Hood, too!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I thought noone bute and @Ms. Mercenary were working today!
> Well, welcome to the team everyone.


I’m bailing on you, Handsome. Going home to stuff my face with some non-turkey yummies. I considered some takeout - places are open - but decided to save those Starbucks pennies I earned this morning.

The really crappy pings started coming in and I found myself praying for The Great Flood. That’s not a good thing. 😂


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Didn't take a screenshot of it.
> $12 & change, for a 32 mile IHOP delivery.
> EFFFF U, Dara!


It’s not just Dara. This is a very specific ullustration of what I keep telling you guys: the customers suck just as badly. They don’t give a second thought to tipping peanuts on a National Holiday. Eff ‘em.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Weak peak pay today if at all. $1 when almost everything is closed and on a holiday weekend..: I hope everyone goes home and it F’s the apps up 😁


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Probably going to the 'Hood, too!


Actually, no. A decent suburb. But probably in that area, it was UCF (college) kids renting the place.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

SinTaxERROR said:


> I’m working today too… so far a decent day. Expect it to die off soon though as everyone starts closing…


I was sub $60 in 4 hours. Not good. 

But what a terrible incident at the end of my shift. My last offer was a seven mile, $3 wonder and I must have accidentally accepted it. Fortunately I was able to cancel 30 minutes later.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Didn't take a screenshot of it.
> $12 & change, for a 32 mile IHOP delivery.
> EFFFF U, Dara!


No Hop for IHOP


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Weak peak pay today if at all. $1 when almost everything is closed and on a holiday weekend..: I hope everyone goes home and it F’s the apps up 😁


No peak pay here at all. On UE, the usual crappy $5 for 3 after 6 p.m. Good luck even getting the three at all, much less worthwhile ones.

I kinda hope people DO log off and go home, but I see lots of noobs. They’ll keep working. Saw one picking up a REALLY bad offer I rejected. Sad.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I cannot see how anyone can do food delivery


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No peak pay here at all. On UE, the usual crappy $5 for 3 after 6 p.m. Good luck even getting the three at all, much less worthwhile ones.
> 
> I kinda hope people DO log off and go home, but I see lots of noobs. They’ll keep working. Saw one picking up a REALLY bad offer I rejected. Sad.


The noobies will be working for wawa and 7-11 scraps… I’m sure there will be some non tipping minimal fare Sheniquas out there that need to buy candies bars for there 5 different baby daddy kids…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> The noobies will be working for wawa and 7-11 scraps… I’m sure there will be some non tipping minimal fare Sheniquas out there that need to buy candies bars for there 5 different baby daddy kids…


Karens and Steves are no better. And don’t get me even started on Lakewood…


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

FL_Steve said:


> Actually, no. A decent suburb. But probably in that area, it was UCF (college) kids renting the place.


Just as bad!


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Karens and Steves are no better. And don’t get me even started on Lakewood…


Kevins not Steves. Steves are generous AF.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

FL_Steve said:


> Kevins not Steves. Steves are generous AF.


Deal! 😂


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I snagged a unicorn. $17 for 2 miles. Unfortunately, the restaurant was closed early for Thanksgiving. So I had to call support and got $3 for the cancellation. 🤦‍♂️😂


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> I snagged a unicorn. $17 for 2 miles. Unfortunately, the restaurant was closed early for Thanksgiving. So I had to call support and got $3 for the cancellation. 🤦‍♂️😂


Anytime you see a high payout for a short trip it means LOTS of drivers have already cancelled that order.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Here’s a beauty. For those of you not around here the two roads west are 417 and osealo parkway. Both tolls and about $3 each way. I pretty much never accept anything that direction unless I see $15 or more and a big order over $100 from a good restaurant.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

joebo1963 said:


> Here’s a beauty. For those of you not around here the two roads west are 417 and osealo parkway. Both tolls and about $3 each way. I pretty much never accept anything that direction unless I see $15 or more and a big order over $100 from a good restaurant.


You did notice the statement in brackets: "(total may be higher)"
You should have accepted!


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You did notice the statement in brackets: "(total may be higher)"
> You should have accepted!


This one was a guaranteed $8.25. I been doing this 2 years I can sniff out the hidden tips. Tuesday night got a request $8.75 3.4 miles but 2 of the miles was from my house to Miller ale house. then I saw it was $145 of food. Sure enough paid $25. 

last weekon different days accepted 3 requests from china king. Each pretty similar. About 8 miles. Each over $100 in food. Each request offered was $16.50. Two of the jobs paid over $30. The last one paid $16.50. That’s DoorDash


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> You did notice the statement in brackets: "(total may be higher)"
> You should have accepted!


Yup. $0.25 higher.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

joebo1963 said:


> This one was a guaranteed $8.25. I been doing this 2 years I can sniff out the hidden tips. Tuesday night got a request $8.75 3.4 miles but 2 of the miles was from my house to Miller ale house. then I saw it was $145 of food. Sure enough paid $25.
> 
> last weekon different days accepted 3 requests from china king. Each pretty similar. About 8 miles. Each over $100 in food. Each request offered was $16.50. Two of the jobs paid over $30. The last one paid $16.50. That’s DoorDash


Ummmm....I was being sarcastic.


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ummmm....I was being sarcastic.


I know. It’s cool. I just want to post about the 3 large offers same restaurant similar distance each offered as at 16.50


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

The National Holiday week-end that just keeps on *giving*…


----------

